# $1025 without the fork



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

I admit I really liked this frame--I hope the buyer has access to an MXL fork that he can repaint, but that's JMO-hate to see it with a carbon fork. Sweet frame!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290248863862&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

b21


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Geez!

Do you think the sellers measurements are accurate? It sure doesn't look that big to me.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

It looks close to a 57 to me. I've never seent that paint scheme. It's super hot. I LOVE it. 

+1 on the fork. I hope someone can find a matching MAX fork.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*'tis the season to overbid*

I thought the same thing when I saw that auction end, although there have been a couple of MXL forks up for sale recently so maybe he knows something we don't.

Same thing is happening on a 62cm Century in Kelme livery I was hoping would go unnoticed so I could replace my De Rosa Primato that's going on the block. 5days left and it's closing in on $600. yikes....so much for finding a bargain.

I'll be glad when steel bikes go out of fashion again so the rest of us can buy in peace


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

I was watching that too. Had a feeling it would go crazy - just 'cause.

That price is even more than I allowed for at the high end.

Nuts.

I missed the end as I was nursing my ( thankfully not broken) sore arm from my MX Leader attacking me.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> I was watching that too. Had a feeling it would go crazy - just 'cause.
> 
> That price is even more than I allowed for at the high end.
> 
> ...


sounds like a story there....


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Riding on the gravel again, TMB?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

zmudshark said:


> Riding on the gravel again, TMB?


Would that it had been something that fun.

I was hanging the MXL up on the pulleys in the garage, I always take the front wheel off for head clearance.

When they are up fully, the bars are about 11 feet off the garage floor.

I was pulling the MXL up, and the rope got caught under the saddle skirt. I was going over to free it when the knot on the snap hook that goes around the bars let go.

I heard the "SNAP", and saw the front fork ends coming at me. I tried to duck out of the way and threw my arm to block it.

Saved my noodle but my arm took a hell of a swipe.

I thought I had broken it, but x-rays came up negative.

Swelling is down a bit today, my forearm is now about the size of a football.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Ouch! Is the fork OK?

Good thing it wasn't a CF fork, it would have shattered.

Glad you are OK, mostly.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

zmudshark said:


> Ouch! Is the fork OK?
> 
> Good thing it wasn't a CF fork, it would have shattered.
> 
> Glad you are OK, mostly.


Yes the fork is fine, thank you.

I realize my arm bears a striking resemblance to banded steel, but the fork survived somehow.


----------

